# The Blue Comet



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly how many people actually know something about the blue comet besides it's name. The only photos i've ever come across are of some of the few surviving cars of it absolutley none of the actual locomotive besides a few paintings but no photos and non of the complete train. The only place i have seen the complete train was in the Trainz Blue Comet DLC pack. does anyone have any photos of the real train, I would love to see them as im currenly working on getting the complete blue comet in HO scale. I currently have the 4-6-2 Heavy Pacific in the correct paint scheme but am having trouble getting what i think is an air tank, or filter at the front of the loco and the light it has on it i think is the wrong one. I also just bought 2 RPO cars one being a heavyweight and one being a standard two wheel truck, and i got a heavyweight observation car. I will be getting the rest of the cars for the set by the end of the week happily. 

Here is the picture of the peice i need for the loco









By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-05

the things pointed out with arrows are the parts i need to find. i will also have some photos of the actual train engine and cars when i recieve them.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That horizontally mounted cylinder at the top of the boiler front is called an Elesco feedwater heater 

EDIT: There are several black and white images of the locomotive here: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...Blue+Comet"&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok thank you now that i know what that piece is called i should be able to find it and thanks for the link.
you wouldn't know anywhere where i could get it in ho scale do you?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here at yardbird trains. p1003.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think this was on B&M's Google image link, but I'll add it here, just in case ...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

does anyone know how many cars were in the coplete set in real life and what type they were.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

new problem how am i going to mount or glue the metal peices of the elesco heater to the plastic shell of the blue comet?


----------



## daylight (Aug 29, 2009)

I have the Premier MTH Blue Comet and 7 matching heavyweight cars. Knowing nothing about this engine I fell in love with it while viewing of the cover of an MTH catalog. That catalog and picture is what actually got me started in my obsession for steam engines. Thank you for the above picture.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> does anyone know how many cars were in the coplete set in real life and what type they were.


Wiki bio on the Comet ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Comet

Scroll down to the equipment section to read about the cars. The number of cars diminished as passenger service waned.

TJ


----------

